

Why Atos' Zero Email policy makes no sense - nirajr
http://blog.grexit.com/why-atos-zero-email-policy-does-not-make-sens

======
billswift
Of the three "solutions", wikis and discussion forums are "pull" formats, they
don't work well for notifications, for example, informing team members of a
change. The third, newsfeeds or activity feeds are going to be even _more_
cluttered than a heavily CC'ed email system.

~~~
nirajr
billswift, thats precisely what I said too :)

